# after all these years i thought i saw it all



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

got called to a job split cast iron in the ceiling look what we found

someone had changed the tub from a right hand drain to a left hand
not smart as the valve is now on an outside wall no access
someone never removed the old abs trap notice the crazy way they connected to it trap arm and then ran pvc back to a new trap
and since the overflow and tailpiece landed on the joist they got creative with those dandy flexible tailpieces 
cant get the picture to rotate when I import them hope you can see what I saw


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Every time I see those I hear accordion music in my head. :laughing:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

You'll never see it all, hacks will always come up with a new way to amaze you!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gusty60 said:


> Every time I see those I hear accordion music in my head. :laughing:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just when you thought you can make something idiot proof..they build a better idiot...


----------

